# Van Exel not talking to Warriors



## TrailofDead

I heard a story on sports talk radio (Lee "Hacksaw" Hamilton) that Nick Van Exel is refusing to talk to the Warriors. Anyone have a written story on this?


----------



## Lope31

Don't be a jerk Nick, take it like a proffesional. That sucks if it is true.


----------



## Petey

Its too bad, he had a whole weekend to think this over. If he had done that. He might have been traded. Yes if true this is a stupid and jerk move.

I think he will show up, he might be rich, but no one will walk away from millions.

-Petey


----------



## Laker Freak

Damn I listen to Hacksaw every day and the one day I go out to see a movie a huge B-ball story breaks out. :upset:


----------



## Jermyzy

I half expected this...he wanted out of Denver, why would he have wanted to go to GS?


----------



## "Matt!"

"No, Nick Van Exel is NOT a cancer anymore!"
-Everyone.


----------



## Dragnsmke1

> Originally posted by <b>Matt85163</b>!
> "No, Nick Van Exel is NOT a cancer anymore!"
> -Everyone.


Shouldnt we wait to here if its true or not or taken out of context or the circumstances that surrounded the alleged snub before we jump to conclusions of his character?


----------



## LLP4113

We should wait


----------



## MJG

This sounds like something that is blown out of proportion. He probably hasn't talked with the Warriors yet, and someone within the organization took that as he is refusing to talk with them, and word leaked out the the radio show.


----------



## Jacres318

if it's true, i'd step up like a man and say the mavs will accept him back, lol!


----------



## speedythief

Don't worry about Nick's anti-fans.

He has a Hater-Shield, remember? He's rubber, your glue....

Honestly, Nick is an _odd_ guy. I wouldn't be shocked if he has been 'difficult' about the trade.


----------



## CMC

actually, chris mullin talked with NVE right after the trade was made.


----------



## Johnny Mac

after saving the mavs in the playoffs, hes probably wondering why he got traded in the first place


----------



## NugzFan

> Originally posted by <b>CMC</b>!
> actually, chris mullin talked with NVE right after the trade was made.


and????


----------



## Petey

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> after saving the mavs in the playoffs, hes probably wondering why he got traded in the first place


But didn't he comment that he would need to be traded for the Mavs to get bigger and better?

I think he knew if there was a trade, he would be involved.

-Petey


----------



## Stinger

Well I feel sorry for the man. I can understand his frustration. I heard he was hella pissed after he found out the trade took place. His son lives in Texas, and he has to play for a team that won't be playoff bound for about 5 years. 

I just hope that he'll come back to Dallas after 3 years, after his contract is over. Maybe we can sign him with a MLE, or a vet exception. We can only hope. :sigh:


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa

Why shouldn't he be pissed? He carried the team on his back in the playoffs when Nash choked. His son lives in Texas and he REALLY wants to win a title. I'd be pissed too. It seems like Nick has been used his whole career.


----------



## Jacres318

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> 
> 
> But didn't he comment that he would need to be traded for the Mavs to get bigger and better?
> 
> I think he knew if there was a trade, he would be involved.
> 
> -Petey


exactly! He's the one that said he'd be willing to be traded if it could help the Mavs.


----------



## Jacres318

guys, i feel sorry for him too, but he has an option next year if it's so horrible he can go back to Dallas next year. Probably why we signed best to a one year deal .


----------



## jokeaward

It's a job. He's not being harmed.


----------



## Philo

I think the Warriors will win a title before the Mavs do.


----------



## TrailofDead

> Originally posted by <b>Philo</b>!
> I think the Warriors will win a title before the Mavs do.


And I bet you think that Eddy Curry is the next Shaq.


----------



## Tristan

> Originally posted by <b>TrailofDead</b>!
> 
> 
> And I bet you think that Eddy Curry is the next Shaq.



:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Tristan

Why would you think NVE would want to go back to Dallas? Its likes saying Juwan wants to go back or Timmy Hardaway does....

He'll be probably be too pisssed off or thinking he was just another trade bait again.


----------



## Jacres318

it wasn't like trading hardaway, that was ugly. Nick asked to be traded. or said he'd be willing to be traded to help the mavs. He knows it's a job. Plus that contract would probably get him over one year of not winning.



Great job my friend, and the Clippers want to win! considering they're spending all of this money RESIGNING players.


----------



## jawn100

Nick got screwed plain and simple. That was the perfect sitution for him and one of the most exciting teams ive seen in a while in part b/c of nve. If there was one team that could score at will and get scored on at will and still win a title it was the Mavs. Their offense was so potent that even if they couldn't stop anyone i think they still could've eventually won a title playing that way. 

Jamison wont get too many shots on that team. He'll contribute but the numbers wont look anywhere as good as they did in GS. 

Both the Kings and the Mavs got a little more boring this offseason.


----------



## CMC

> Originally posted by <b>NugzFan</b>!
> 
> 
> and????


And mullin is a part of the WARRIORS(read the subject line) organization,[strike] idiot.[/strike]

*Calling Posters names will not be tolerated--BEEZ*


----------



## John

When he was with the Denver? Dener won any games? NO!
Okay, he got traded to some winning team where he got to contribute only when he is ON and playing against guys in his fav?

Okay, now he thinks he deserved to be on some winning team and earn MAX there?

What a loser, I mean I have hated him for some years and I want to thanks to Mavs for such a move. GET YOUR MAX AND PLAYS ON A LOSING TEAM NICK, YOU SUCKER!


----------



## Petey

> Originally posted by <b>Jacres318</b>!
> guys, i feel sorry for him too, but he has an option next year if it's so horrible he can go back to Dallas next year. Probably why we signed best to a one year deal .


I think he will take his option year, and the team option after, from the Warriors will be dropped or he will be traded for a team to clear cap. You think he would really take that big a cut to sign for the MLE?

-Petey


----------



## NugzFan

> Originally posted by <b>CMC</b>!
> 
> 
> And mullin is a part of the WARRIORS(read the subject line) organization, idiot.


tsk tsk...so angry. understandable with what your team has done this summer. but dont take it out on me! :angel:


----------



## NugzFan

> Originally posted by <b>John</b>!
> When he was with the Denver? Dener won any games? NO!
> Okay, he got traded to some winning team where he got to contribute only when he is ON and playing against guys in his fav?
> 
> Okay, now he thinks he deserved to be on some winning team and earn MAX there?
> 
> What a loser, I mean I have hated him for some years and I want to thanks to Mavs for such a move. GET YOUR MAX AND PLAYS ON A LOSING TEAM NICK, YOU SUCKER!


lol. he did win 40 once in denver but im also glad hes going to be losing again. nve deserves this.


----------



## Philo

Eddy Curry is the next beast of the East and the Mavs will never be able to beat Tim Duncan or Kobe Bryant.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa

> Originally posted by <b>NugzFan</b>!
> 
> 
> lol. he did win 40 once in denver but im also glad hes going to be losing again. nve deserves this.


You **No need for name calling**. How does Nick deserve this? He carried the Dallas team on his back in the playoffs. He's been scrwed over his whole career. He had to carry a ****** organization like the Nuggets for three years and was screwed in Los Angeles too. Now, after outperforming Nash he has to go to another craphole in Golden State. Give Quick some love.


----------



## el_Diablo

"You *edited*. How does Nick deserve this? He carried the Dallas team on his back in the playoffs. He's been scrwed over his whole career. He had to carry a ****** organization like the Nuggets for three years and was screwed in Los Angeles too. Now, after outperforming Nash he has to go to another craphole in Golden State. Give Quick some love."

Umm. this guy gets $12M a year for playing basketball. and there are millions of ballers who'd like to be in his shoes, in any NBA city. how far removed from reality must one be to be pissed about that.


----------



## NugzFan

> Originally posted by <b>RoddneyThaRippa</b>!
> 
> 
> You *edited*. How does Nick deserve this? He carried the Dallas team on his back in the playoffs. He's been scrwed over his whole career. He had to carry a ****ty organization like the Nuggets for three years and was screwed in Los Angeles too. Now, after outperforming Nash he has to go to another craphole in Golden State. Give Quick some love.


:no: 

he deserves no love. but he deserves to be traded to the warriors.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa

What did Nick ever do to you for you to hate him like this?


----------



## NugzFan

to me personally? nothing.

to my team? a lot.


----------



## Kyle

Nick needs to be a man if this is true.


----------



## CMC

> Originally posted by <b>NugzFan</b>!
> 
> 
> tsk tsk...so angry. understandable with what your team has done this summer. but dont take it out on me! :angel:


Dude, you're a nuggets fan. The Warriors without Arenas are still 20 wins better than your team.


----------



## rynobot

> Originally posted by <b>CMC</b>!
> 
> 
> Dude, you're a nuggets fan. The Warriors without Arenas are still 20 wins better than your team.


Nuggets and Warriors are on the same level this up coming season.


----------



## hobojoe

> Originally posted by <b>rynobot</b>!
> 
> 
> Nuggets and Warriors are on the same level this up coming season.


:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## NugzFan

> Originally posted by <b>rynobot</b>!
> 
> 
> Nuggets and Warriors are on the same level this up coming season.


cept going in opposite directions


----------



## NugzFan

> Originally posted by <b>CMC</b>!
> 
> 
> Dude, you're a nuggets fan. The Warriors without Arenas are still 20 wins better than your team.


wow, thats so sad you believe that horribly not-correct statement.

im VERY GLAD that im not you. and im 99% sure that im not.



nuggets>warriors


----------



## rynobot

> Originally posted by <b>NugzFan</b>!
> 
> 
> cept going in opposite directions


Yeah, the Warriors lose Arenas and get Claxton, and then 
they lose Jamison and only get Van Exel in return. The Warriors do have some good young players in Dunleavy, Murphy, Peitries and Richardson though. Also, the Nuggets however, have a great Center prospect in Nene, a good PF prospect in Skita, a great SF prospect in Melo, and brought in Miller who is probalby just as good as Van Exel is.


----------



## Big John

> Originally posted by <b>rynobot</b>!
> 
> .... and brought in Miller who is probalby just as good as Van Exel is.


Miller isn't good enough to carry VanExel's jock. Of all the off-season moves Denver made, bringing in Miller and then overpaying him was the worst. Miller puts up numbers on bad teams but he doesn't know how to win.


----------



## TrailofDead

> Originally posted by <b>rynobot</b>!
> 
> 
> and brought in Miller who is probalby just as good as Van Exel is.


LOL!


----------



## NugzFan

> Originally posted by <b>rynobot</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah, the Warriors lose Arenas and get Claxton, and then
> they lose Jamison and only get Van Exel in return. The Warriors do have some good young players in Dunleavy, Murphy, Peitries and Richardson though. Also, the Nuggets however, have a great Center prospect in Nene, a good PF prospect in Skita, a great SF prospect in Melo, and brought in Miller who is probalby just as good as Van Exel is.


the warriors WERE the darlings of the nba last year, with a chance at 8th seed this year but things blew up after arenas left. 

the nuggets, well, have no other way to go but up


----------



## NugzFan

> Originally posted by <b>Big John</b>!
> 
> 
> Miller isn't good enough to carry VanExel's jock. Of all the off-season moves Denver made, bringing in Miller and then overpaying him was the worst. Miller puts up numbers on bad teams but he doesn't know how to win.


LOL. van exel is OVERPAID and a head case that no one wants. we couldnt give him away for free. 

miller isnt over paid at all (in nba standards).

replacing van exel for miller was brilliant and it basically only cost us one year of waiting (and we saved millions!)


----------



## NugzFan

> Originally posted by <b>TrailofDead</b>!
> 
> 
> LOL!


exactly.

miller is far better that his comparision was laughable


----------



## CMC

Both teams have good futures, but the Warriors will be better than the Nuggets now.

Andre Miller's style of play - aka hold the ball until the last second and make a pass to inflate my assist totals - makes him a horrible guy to pair with people who can create for themselves. He'll always be a high assist pg whose team never wins. Just look at what adding him did to that talented clippers team. 

Carmelo Anthony and Nene will both be better individual players than anyone on the warriors current roster someday, and Skita has the physical tools(but not the mentality) to be a good player. Our young core of Jrich, Murphy, and Dunleavy don't have anywhere near the talent, but they have good on-court chemistry, which is very important.

I think the W's present mix of vets and youth is better, and because no young(black) men will ever(I repeat: EVER) wanna go to Denver unless they get paid big money, the future in the free agent market for the W's is brighter.

Basically, we have a better coach, a better mix of players - youth alone never learn how to win in this league - over the next two years we'll win more games, and when Mullin takes over we'll have a good intra-league/management figure. Also, after those 2 years our cap situation will be pretty good, so we can look at some of the 2001 and 2002 draft class FAs.

The Nuggets have better young prospects in Skita, Nene, and 'Melo, a better GM, a much better cap situation, but a worse coach, a bad long-term plan at PG, and, outside of Earl Boykins, no vets to teach the youngsters the ins-and-outs of the game.

We'll see how both play out, but I highly doubt the Nuggets will be as good as the Warriors now or in the near future.


----------



## Big John

> Originally posted by <b>NugzFan</b>!
> 
> LOL. van exel is OVERPAID and a head case that no one wants. we couldnt give him away for free.


Yep, you're right. "Van Exiled" is an overpaid head case. But Miller still isn't good enough to carry his jock. You'll see. Miller's numbers will be great but the Nugs will underachieve. It's the story of Miller's career.


----------



## Tristan

> Originally posted by <b>rynobot</b>!
> 
> Miller who is probalby just as good as Van Exel is.


Hey dawg what are you smokin? Because im going to need some. Miller is no where near NVE's talent. Miller cant ever carry the Clips with Odom.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa

Miller isn't anywhere near Nick. Again, for all people have dissed on him he's always produced and performed in the playoffs. Rock, I'd rather have Nick running the point this year than Miller.


----------



## NugzFan

> Originally posted by <b>Big John</b>!
> 
> 
> Yep, you're right. "Van Exiled" is an overpaid head case. But Miller still isn't good enough to carry his jock. You'll see. Miller's numbers will be great but the Nugs will underachieve. It's the story of Miller's career.


van exel has more talent but most GMs would take miller for attitude, cost, age, health, and better for leading a team (nve cant do it). 

NO ONE wants van exel. 

the lakers dumped him for scrubs.

the nuggets begged teams to take him for free. no one did. only cuban (who doesnt care about money) took him when we gave them raef.

then they dumped him for jamison and the warriors took him for cap relief in 2 years. 

he is overpaid.

he is a headcase.

he is getting old and his knees suck.

learn these facts.


----------



## NugzFan

> Originally posted by <b>Tristan</b>!
> 
> 
> Hey dawg what are you smokin? Because im going to need some. Miller is no where near NVE's talent. Miller cant ever carry the Clips with Odom.


i agree - nve has more TALENT than milller. i was never doubting this.

please dont blame miller for the mess in LA last year. blame sterlins cheapness, no coach, kandis laziness, odoms health and off court troubles, etc. miller was part of it as was the rest of the team and organization. 

hes glad to be out and will prove it this year.


----------



## NugzFan

> Originally posted by <b>CMC</b>!
> Both teams have good futures, but the Warriors will be better than the Nuggets now.
> 
> Andre Miller's style of play - aka hold the ball until the last second and make a pass to inflate my assist totals - makes him a horrible guy to pair with people who can create for themselves. He'll always be a high assist pg whose team never wins. Just look at what adding him did to that talented clippers team.
> 
> Carmelo Anthony and Nene will both be better individual players than anyone on the warriors current roster someday, and Skita has the physical tools(but not the mentality) to be a good player. Our young core of Jrich, Murphy, and Dunleavy don't have anywhere near the talent, but they have good on-court chemistry, which is very important.
> 
> I think the W's present mix of vets and youth is better, and because no young(black) men will ever(I repeat: EVER) wanna go to Denver unless they get paid big money, the future in the free agent market for the W's is brighter.
> 
> Basically, we have a better coach, a better mix of players - youth alone never learn how to win in this league - over the next two years we'll win more games, and when Mullin takes over we'll have a good intra-league/management figure. Also, after those 2 years our cap situation will be pretty good, so we can look at some of the 2001 and 2002 draft class FAs.
> 
> The Nuggets have better young prospects in Skita, Nene, and 'Melo, a better GM, a much better cap situation, but a worse coach, a bad long-term plan at PG, and, outside of Earl Boykins, no vets to teach the youngsters the ins-and-outs of the game.
> 
> We'll see how both play out, but I highly doubt the Nuggets will be as good as the Warriors now or in the near future.


i could defintely see the warriors winning more games this year and im ok with it. i defintely know our long term plan is better though. 

if the warriors ever want that cap space they have to gut their team...moreso. they will win enough games to not get a good pick now or next year but wont make the playoffs. there wont be good FA to sign either. its bad timing.


----------



## rynobot

-sidenote- I never said Miller was as good as Van Exel, I said probably as good as.


----------



## Tom

brad miller had a ton of flagrants and is a dirty player...Why would nick want to go to a team at his age who threw in the towel months before the season began. The rah rah have a good attitude stuff is bull. I'd be sick if i were a Warrior player right now. does anyone believe that this team is building for the future...if you do, history doesn't agree with you.


----------



## Tristan

um i think they were talkin about andre miller not brad.


----------



## jokeaward

NVE's a much lesser albatross than Jamison. Jamison only Warriors suck. They'll draft combo guards, and be able to resign guys. I doubt they're drooling over cap space to bring someone new in and lose everyone else, except Yao. But who's gonna go tho that team? They can resign their picks (high picks, lots of losses). Dunleavy can be a "point-forward and sharpshooter" as someone said.

Andre Miller > Junior Harrington
Earl Boykins > JH, probably

If Miller's "holding" really happens and there's too much of a problem (it's Denver, notSacto and he is passing it), bring in EB.
Better than Antoine Walker, heave up the three mentality.

Miller didn't ruin LAC. They have such a history of losing, they can always do it. A lot.


----------



## TrailofDead

> Originally posted by <b>rynobot</b>!
> -sidenote- I never said Miller was as good as Van Exel, I said probably as good as.


Still laughable.


----------



## Big John

> Originally posted by <b>NugzFan</b>!
> 
> 
> van exel has more talent but most GMs would take miller for attitude, cost, age, health, and better for leading a team (nve cant do it). he is overpaid.


Just keep repeating that over and over and maybe you'll convince yourself. Miller couldn't lead a nursery school team. Somewhere around midseason you and the rest of the Nugs fans will figure it out. Oh well, at least you have Boykins.


----------



## John

Andre Miller is OVERPAID!


----------



## Jamel Irief

> Originally posted by <b>NugzFan</b>!
> 
> 
> exactly.
> 
> miller is far better that his comparision was laughable


Stop being biased man. Miller is certainly underatted and the comments that he is overrated is evidence, but to say a guy that has only proven to be a good player on crappy team is better than Nick is like saying Brand is better than Duncan.


----------



## ScottVdub

nick van exel was the starting pg on a laker team that made it to the 2nd round where the star player was cedric ceballos. that should give you an idea of who is the better pg.


----------



## KBrownFan

<<< Just keep repeating that over and over and maybe you'll convince yourself. Miller couldn't lead a nursery school team. Somewhere around midseason you and the rest of the Nugs fans will figure it out. Oh well, at least you have Mugsy.>>>

Yeah Miller is a stiff..
Classic example of how the assist stat can be overvalued and manipulated by a point. The Clips did have ALOT of talent last year cept they played worse then ever with Miller. And he was lousy with Cleveland too. Plus he was a royal jerk on the World Championship team. 

I feel bad for the team that acquires him. As far as no one wanting Nick I think the Celtics would take him in a hearbeat, as would a number of other teams. Nick might not rack up as many assists but he can lead a team, and score when it needs scoring.
He is a very dynamic player.

Pete


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa

> Originally posted by <b>KBrownFan</b>!
> <<< Just keep repeating that over and over and maybe you'll convince yourself. Miller couldn't lead a nursery school team. Somewhere around midseason you and the rest of the Nugs fans will figure it out. Oh well, at least you have Mugsy.>>>
> 
> Yeah Miller is a stiff..
> Classic example of how the assist stat can be overvalued and manipulated by a point. The Clips did have ALOT of talent last year cept they played worse then ever with Miller. And he was lousy with Cleveland too. Plus he was a royal jerk on the World Championship team.
> 
> I feel bad for the team that acquires him. As far as no one wanting Nick I think the Celtics would take him in a hearbeat, as would a number of other teams. Nick might not rack up as many assists but he can lead a team, and score when it needs scoring.
> He is a very dynamic player.
> 
> Pete


Don't get out of control now. Miller isn't a stiff but he's not nearly as good as nugzfan thinks. Right now, it seems up in the air. Miller could thrive in this situation or he could flop. I think it'll be one or the other. That said, I'm disappointed that Kiki decided to tag Miller as the franchise point guard, especially when he said he wanted Arenas all along. As far as Nick, say what you want about his off-court problems but when it comes to the game, he balls and leaves is all on the court.


----------



## Jonathan Watters

> Originally posted by <b>RoddneyThaRippa</b>!
> 
> 
> Don't get out of control now. Miller isn't a stiff but he's not nearly as good as nugzfan thinks. Right now, it seems up in the air. Miller could thrive in this situation or he could flop. I think it'll be one or the other. That said, I'm disappointed that Kiki decided to tag Miller as the franchise point guard, especially when he said he wanted Arenas all along. As far as Nick, say what you want about his off-court problems but when it comes to the game, he balls and leaves is all on the court.


This is definitely Andre Miller's year to prove himself. 

Personally, I have always thought his game was overrated. He has no intensity, and isn't as explosive as other top PG's.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa

> Originally posted by <b>blabla97</b>!
> 
> 
> This is definitely Andre Miller's year to prove himself.
> 
> Personally, I have always thought his game was overrated. He has no intensity, and isn't as explosive as other top PG's.


I agree. And watching him last year, he often times seemed to disappear on the court, even though he was the pont guard. But what he did in Cleveland can't be forgotten. Like you said, this is the year for him to prove himself.


----------



## Tom

> Originally posted by <b>Tom</b>!
> brad miller had a ton of flagrants and is a dirty player...Why would nick want to go to a team at his age who threw in the towel months before the season began. The rah rah have a good attitude stuff is bull. I'd be sick if i were a Warrior player right now. does anyone believe that this team is building for the future...if you do, history doesn't agree with you.


Dunce of the off-season post to this point ...but the Nick stuff still stands in my opinion. And as Far as Andre Miller goes he can play well on a team that plays team ball...The Clippers, well they aint that. His is no Nick come playoff time.


----------



## MightyReds2020

> Originally posted by <b>Tom</b>!
> brad miller had a ton of flagrants and is a dirty player...Why would nick want to go to a team at his age who threw in the towel months before the season began. The rah rah have a good attitude stuff is bull. I'd be sick if i were a Warrior player right now. does anyone believe that this team is building for the future...if you do, history doesn't agree with you.


Tom, Warriors had no way to go but rebuild. Success or not is another story. You also messed up Andre Miller and Brad Miller.

Talking about Andre Miller. Seems like many people are underrating him because of a poor season. Miller is a very good 'system' guy and pretty coachable. The Clippers had no 'systems' whatsoever last year so his poor performance are understandable. The bottom line is Denver needs a good coach to put into an effective system that will realized Andre's potential. Andre isn't great but he's more than capable to become a starting PG on a good team. Denver is heading into a right direction.


----------



## ratedPG

^

Yeah, people kill me when they knock Andre Miller after one bad season. Andre Miller is easily a top 10 point. It seems like everyone is quick to look at 1 season in L.A. before they consider what the man did in Cleveland for . As a Ohio resident, the guy gave me faith in the sorry Cavs, and well, just check his stats, especially his APG and realize this isn't the LeBron James overhyped Cavalier squad, it was that sorry 20 win Cavs with no loyal fans out of Ohio. Can we all give Andre just a smidget of respect for that, instead of focusing on 1 decent year where he only underachieved because people set their expectations too high for him and his franchise? Please?


----------



## ill subliminal

Attention nuggets fans:

no more listing skita as a good prospect. he doesn't even have the touch usually found in a european big, nor the sense of team basketball or anything good. he is a flop.

nene's tight though, so's melo. the jury is still out on white, yarborough is crap, harrington is at best a backup, and andre miller is alright. not a savior by any means, he's not horrible, but this coming season i feel you will start agreeing with all the clippers fans.


----------



## Big John

> Originally posted by <b>ratedPG</b>!
> ^
> 
> Yeah, people kill me when they knock Andre Miller after one bad season. Andre Miller is easily a top 10 point. It seems like everyone is quick to look at 1 season in L.A. before they consider what the man did in Cleveland


What did he do in Cleveland except lose? I'll grant you this: when his team is down 20 or 25 with four or five minutes to go, he's one of the better pgs in the league.


----------



## Draco

A. Miller and NVE are opposite players. NVE does really good on good teams but horrible on bad teams. A Miller does bad on good teams and really good on bad teams. So yes A. Miller is definetly the better fit for Denver.

There is a lot of demand for NVE. I'd rather have him on my team than Miller. I would love for the blazers to get him and I know lots of other teams would too. As long as he goes to a team that will make the playoffs he should have a really good year.

I don't see how he can stay in GS, that is just a horrible fit.


----------



## Tom

> Originally posted by <b>MightyReds2020</b>!
> 
> 
> Tom, Warriors had no way to go but rebuild. Success or not is another story. You also messed up Andre Miller and Brad Miller.
> 
> Talking about Andre Miller. Seems like many people are underrating him because of a poor season. Miller is a very good 'system' guy and pretty coachable. The Clippers had no 'systems' whatsoever last year so his poor performance are understandable. The bottom line is Denver needs a good coach to put into an effective system that will realized Andre's potential. Andre isn't great but he's more than capable to become a starting PG on a good team. Denver is heading into a right direction.


I was acknowledging the mistake in that post...i said i think in the right system he is really good. They are perennial rebuilders...when they start to get a decent team they will trade away there stars again. Its a vicious cycle...that isn't fair to Golden state fans.


----------



## Sean

*Van Exel Coming to grips with deal*

By Marc J. Spears
Special to ESPN.com

Forget LeBron James' NBA debut, Kobe Bryant's first game next season or even the NBA champion San Antonio Spurs' opener. 

Nick Van Exel was none too pleased to leave Dallas.

The season opener I want to see is Nick Van Exel's debut with the Golden State Warriors on Oct. 30

That's the night when he might challenge Wilt Chamberlain's scoring record against his old team, the Dallas Mavericks.

When Van Exel was playing with the Denver Nuggets, he torched his old team -- the Los Angeles Lakers -- several times. He had 41 points, nine assists and eight rebounds on the road against the Lakers on April 5, 1999. 

Expect even more against the Mavs, who dealt Van Exel to Golden State last Monday.

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/columns/story?columnist=spears_marc&id=1602950


----------



## Tom

Nick is cool like that:yes:


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa

> Originally posted by <b>ill subliminal</b>!
> Attention nuggets fans:
> 
> no more listing skita as a good prospect. he doesn't even have the touch usually found in a european big, nor the sense of team basketball or anything good. he is a flop.


He had a great summer league. Apparently, you're the only one that doesn't understand he's a project.


----------



## bananas

> Originally posted by <b>Draco</b>!
> A. Miller and NVE are opposite players. NVE does really good on good teams but horrible on bad teams. A Miller does bad on good teams and really good on bad teams. So yes A. Miller is definetly the better fit for Denver.
> 
> There is a lot of demand for NVE. I'd rather have him on my team than Miller. I would love for the blazers to get him and I know lots of other teams would too. As long as he goes to a team that will make the playoffs he should have a really good year.
> 
> I don't see how he can stay in GS, that is just a horrible fit.


Well, Miller has yet to be on a good team so we don't know how he would play. As far as NVE being good with playoff caliber teams - Well yes, because he whines if his team isn't winning. On the court he does the same thing for whatever team he is on, create and score. I like the idea of him playing in G.S, they have a great coach who can maybe keep NVE in line. But as of now they aren't better than the Spurs, Kings, Lakers, Mavs, Wolves, Blazers, Suns or Rockets so you can expect some *****ing from NVE in the second half of the season. The West is just too tough right now, teams are just stocking potential players and hopping for the best.

I like Miller, I think he can lead a team into the playoffs. If the Nuggets can keep their core together (Nene, Miller, Anthony) along with solid contributors (Skita, White) then they have a chance of atleast making the playoffs in one or two years. They're on the right track, the questions are if their young stars will progress and can they keep adding quality players while their potential players develop.


----------



## NugzFan

> Originally posted by <b>Big John</b>!
> 
> 
> Just keep repeating that over and over and maybe you'll convince yourself. Miller couldn't lead a nursery school team. Somewhere around midseason you and the rest of the Nugs fans will figure it out. Oh well, at least you have Boykins.



nah i dont need to. miller is a good pg. its not my fault you dont know this.


----------



## NugzFan

> Originally posted by <b>Jemel Irief</b>!
> 
> 
> Stop being biased man. Miller is certainly underatted and the comments that he is overrated is evidence, but to say a guy that has only proven to be a good player on crappy team is better than Nick is like saying Brand is better than Duncan.


so you are blaming miller for everything in cleveland and la and giving nve credit for what happened in dallas, while ignoring what he did in denver!

ah, how convenient!

nve has more talent but miller is the better pg and the player more GMs would take. oh and nve makes MORE than miller. and hes older. and more injury prone.


----------



## NugzFan

> Originally posted by <b>KBrownFan</b>!
> 
> I feel bad for the team that acquires him. As far as no one wanting Nick I think the Celtics would take him in a hearbeat, as would a number of other teams. Nick might not rack up as many assists but he can lead a team, and score when it needs scoring.
> He is a very dynamic player.
> 
> Pete


lol. not quite. we begged boston to take nve when we were trying to dump him a few years ago.

they said no thanks.


----------



## NugzFan

> Originally posted by <b>ratedPG</b>!
> ^
> 
> Yeah, people kill me when they knock Andre Miller after one bad season. Andre Miller is easily a top 10 point. It seems like everyone is quick to look at 1 season in L.A. before they consider what the man did in Cleveland for . As a Ohio resident, the guy gave me faith in the sorry Cavs, and well, just check his stats, especially his APG and realize this isn't the LeBron James overhyped Cavalier squad, it was that sorry 20 win Cavs with no loyal fans out of Ohio. Can we all give Andre just a smidget of respect for that, instead of focusing on 1 decent year where he only underachieved because people set their expectations too high for him and his franchise? Please?


:yes:


----------



## NugzFan

> Originally posted by <b>ill subliminal</b>!
> Attention nuggets fans:
> 
> no more listing skita as a good prospect. he doesn't even have the touch usually found in a european big, nor the sense of team basketball or anything good. he is a flop.
> 
> nene's tight though, so's melo. the jury is still out on white, yarborough is crap, harrington is at best a backup, and andre miller is alright. not a savior by any means, he's not horrible, but this coming season i feel you will start agreeing with all the clippers fans.


wow....so horribly wrong.

no more listing? hes still only has one year. nothing has changed. still only one season has passed and you are acting like its 2007. 

he can shoot. damn well. 7 footer. bulked up. he lit up the summer leagues (showing improvement)

flop?! :laugh: you have no idea what you are talking about. give the kid a few years before you can start judging him.

could care less about clip fans. they like to blame those who left. which is understandable but not necessarily right. what happened in la last year was partly millers fault and partly kandi...and odom...and gentry...and sterling...and mags...and brand...and so on...


----------



## NugzFan

> Originally posted by <b>Big John</b>!
> 
> 
> What did he do in Cleveland except lose? I'll grant you this: when his team is down 20 or 25 with four or five minutes to go, he's one of the better pgs in the league.


oh so cleveland losing was millers fault alone? all the blame was his? they were actually a 50 win team but he messed it up? 

man you just dont know what you are talking about. 

fact is hes a good pg and played very well in cleveland. not an all star. but a good player. period.


----------



## Jamel Irief

> Originally posted by <b>NugzFan</b>!
> 
> 
> so you are blaming miller for everything in cleveland and la and giving nve credit for what happened in dallas, while ignoring what he did in denver!
> 
> ah, how convenient!


I didn't say that.

However it's pretty convient for you to misconstruct my statement like that.

What I said was that Miller hasn't proven anything other than he can put up good numbers on bad teams. Van Exel has shown that he can CARRY good teams.

Even when Nick was in Denver he was unstoppable in the clutch.


----------



## compsciguy78

I would rather have NVE at point than Miller.

Miller couldnt drop 40 points on anyone. Nick has proved he can. As far as the rest of the stats go Nick can compete if not beat Miller. Nick is an amazing offensive pg. What does miller do exceptionally?


----------



## TrailofDead

> Originally posted by <b>compsciguy78</b>!
> 
> What does miller do exceptionally?


Lose games!


----------



## NugzFan

> Originally posted by <b>Jemel Irief</b>!
> 
> 
> I didn't say that.
> 
> However it's pretty convient for you to misconstruct my statement like that.
> 
> What I said was that Miller hasn't proven anything other than he can put up good numbers on bad teams. Van Exel has shown that he can CARRY good teams.
> 
> Even when Nick was in Denver he was unstoppable in the clutch.


nick didnt win games in denver. only proved hes a head case (again).

and you are blaming miller for the losses in cleveland and la. hes part of the blame but not all of it.


----------



## NugzFan

> Originally posted by <b>TrailofDead</b>!
> 
> 
> Lose games!


please explain how the losses last year were his fault.

ill wait...


----------



## Jamel Irief

> Originally posted by <b>NugzFan</b>!
> 
> 
> nick didnt win games in denver. only proved hes a head case (again).
> 
> and you are blaming miller for the losses in cleveland and la. hes part of the blame but not all of it.


"Andre Miller is the reason the Cavs and Clippers lost" that would be blaming him. I did not say that or anything like that.

I said that Andre Miller played on crappy teams- that is a fact that you can't deny. We don't know how he would do as a key player on a good team. Lot's of players put up great numbers on crap teams than don't do jack on good teams.


----------



## CMC

Miller was responsible for a lot of the losses for the clippers last year.

He was a horrible decision maker in the clutch, couldn't hit a jump shot to save his life(I remember games where teams actually left him wide open), and didn't defend against guard penetration late.


----------



## TrailofDead

> Originally posted by <b>NugzFan</b>!
> 
> 
> please explain how the losses last year were his fault.
> 
> ill wait...


How many Clipper games did you watch last year? I had season seats and saw most of the away games on tv. Miller was a horrible decision maker, especially in the clutch. And I can't tell you how many jumpers (wide open I might add) he missed at crucial points in the games. Your point guard should be smart, and the way he played was straight up stupid. He can't shoot, and he was always taking stupid shots instead of passing the ball to someone who at least had a chance to score. And he seemed to suffer from Elden Campbell disease. That is where you play basketball in a state that is somewhere between being asleep and awake.


----------

